# Semi-new member trying to get to 25 posts lol



## jwallace3232 (Feb 26, 2012)

Whats up guys, I've been on here awhile, but I really wanna get to 25 posts so I can PM lol.  4 weeks out from a show BTW heres a recent pic...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jwallace3232* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Go to the welcome board and welcome new members!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## ecto (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## ripsid (Feb 27, 2012)

welcome,good luck.


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 27, 2012)

Illkid said:


> Go to the welcome board and welcome new members!


 
Will do from now on, thanks.


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 27, 2012)

ripsid said:


> welcome,good luck.


 
Thanks everyone


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 27, 2012)

Whats up!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck with the show.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome and good luck with your show


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 28, 2012)

brazey said:


> Good luck with the show.


 
Thanks


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 28, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome and good luck with your show


 
Thank you


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome and gl


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CaptainPectorals (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm a lurker as well, good to know i'm not alone


----------



## jwallace3232 (Mar 1, 2012)

HardcoreTraining said:


> Welcome aboard!


 
Thanks everyone


----------



## jwallace3232 (Mar 1, 2012)

CaptainPectorals said:


> i'm a lurker as well, good to know i'm not alone


 
lol


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome, been reading here a while too and just finally signed up. Good luck brotha


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

I thing I'm at 20 posts, I here ya man.


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum man.  GREAT back.  Good luck with your prep and keep us all updated!


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome!  And good luck at your show!


----------

